# Air in Brake System



## Bdaviskar (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello
2005 off road Pathfinder
In The beginning-
I had the “VDC off “ and “Slip“ lights come on every time I pressed the pedal down pas a certain point. This was even in park. I had a spongy pedal as well. I took it to a shop I trust and they pulled a c1142 code- ABS pressure switch. They bled the brakes and got air out of the back two brakes but not the front. Everything looked good. No lights and the pedal felt great. Thought it was fixed. Later when checked code, 1142 came back. They believe air was getting back into the system. They could not find any leaks. They think maybe air might be coming in on the low pressure side of the master brake cylinder. My fluid level has not changed. There are no noticeable leaks and my brake booster is working ok.

Now and Question.
Is there any where air can come into my brake system without leaking any oil? I did check for bulletins but I did not see anything. Any Ideas or comments? 
I appreciate your time. Thank you.
Brian


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Obviously the shop you "trust" don't know jack about these Pathfinders or maybe even newer cars in general! 

There is just NO WAY that air can get in the system without you losing your brakes. It's just that simple. Bite the bullet and take it a place that KNOWS your Pathfinder, the dealership!

As a matter of fact, if I can remember, I'll go to work and find out what this code means...


----------



## Bdaviskar (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you I would love to double check the code. 

I am sorry for confusion. My Brakes were mussy before. After they bled it the pedal felt good.


----------



## Bdaviskar (Jan 15, 2009)

Metro thanks for reply. Did you ever check that code?

I went to check to see how my brake fluid level was doing because I got my spongy brakes back with my lights (vdc off and Slip) back on. The peda is going closer t the floor. To my amazement the level was higher than before. Is this possible? It is now above the max line. Can air do this? It is up a half inch.


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

i would think the caliper or master cylinder wood be at fault but thats wierd with no leaks metro273 knows wtf going on better than me so just thought id put my 2 cents in


----------



## Bdaviskar (Jan 15, 2009)

*Update*

Update

I took my Pathfinder to the Dealer. They also could not find any leaks. They beleive it might be the Abs actuator unit. A 1500 reapair


----------



## gtkal (Jun 19, 2014)

*Don't Buy Nissan!!!*

TRADE IT IN BEFORE THAT VEHICLE BLEEDS YOU DRY! 
I just dumped $2500 into my Frontier due to a common problem where the radiator fails and intermixes the coolant with the transmission fluid ruining your transmission! Nissan's poor quality is coming to light and this problem effects higher mileage 2005 -2010 Frontiers, Xterras and Pathfinders. 
7 out of the top 20 complaints and the #1 spot!
Current Car Problem Trends | CarComplaints.com

Now my SLIP light is on and I don't even have it back from the dealership WTF!


----------

